# A month away in December/ January with dogs and bars



## Karen with dogs (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi guys
we are coming over for a month in dec/ jan and are wanting an area that accepts dogs on the beach. We would also like an area where there will be a few bars , but not a city. We are open to moving to different places, say a week here a week there, or stay in one area. Can anyone help please. 
karen


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Beaches that are used for swimming etc most often prohibit dogs. Obviously areas exist where the beaches are remote but they probably dont exist much in the south where many expats choose to live and where any beach is used for swimming/ sun bathing. In my town they now have a " dog beach" but it just a small rocky area where you can let your dog of the lead. It is not a place you can walk with your dog and obviously it is quite busy. I imagine that the best places would be up in the northern coastline.


----------



## Karen with dogs (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you Kaipa, that is what worries me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen with dogs said:


> Thank you Kaipa, that is what worries me.


Why does it worry you?

Millions of dogs in Spain live happily without walking on a beach. Indeed teh majority live nowhere near one.

Here's a list of all official dog beaches in Spain.









Playas para Perros en España 2022 - LISTADO OFICIAL - RedCanina.es


Si estás buscando playas para perros en España 2022, aquí te dejo el listado oficial con todas las playas pet friendly que puedes encontrar este verano




www.redcanina.es


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I imagine that the best places would be up in the northern coastline.


It will be a brave person (and dogs) who spend time walking on the beach on the north coast in January / December!

Not wanting to encourage illegal activity but I think that the policing of the canine restrictions will be fairly lax at that time.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Overandout said:


> It will be a brave person (and dogs) who spend time walking on the beach on the north coast in January / December!
> 
> Not wanting to encourage illegal activity but I think that the policing of the canine restrictions will be fairly lax at that time.


There might not be a physical patrol but there is someone always watching the camera to alert the patrol.

Also, I think now that the UK are 3rd worlds, so are their animals so make sure all their paperwork and injections are up to the entry requirements.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> It will be a brave person (and dogs) who spend time walking on the beach on the north coast in January / December!
> 
> Not wanting to encourage illegal activity but I think that the policing of the canine restrictions will be fairly lax at that time.


Yes I doubt policing is high but you often find that people will tell you off if they dont like dogs and you dont have much of an excuse.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Overandout said:


> It will be a brave person (and dogs) who spend time walking on the beach on the north coast in January / December!
> 
> Not wanting to encourage illegal activity but I think that the policing of the canine restrictions will be fairly lax at that time.


Damn right it would be a brave person walking on a northern beach during January/December. The temperature is still pretty cool up here. This weekend, we are going to Praia das Catadrais. The high over the weekend will be 23. I doubt we will be doing any swimming. Just admiring the beauty!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Yes I doubt policing is high but you often find that people will tell you off if they dont like dogs and you dont have much of an excuse.


I agree that people would have a go at anyone having a dog illegally on a public beach, more often than not its because the dog owners don't clean up after their dogs cr*p all over.

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

timwip said:


> Damn right it would be a brave person walking on a northern beach during January/December. The temperature is still pretty cool up here. This weekend, we are going to Praia das Catadrais. The high over the weekend will be 23. I doubt we will be doing any swimming. Just admiring the beauty!


I took a 30 minute walk on the beach in San Sebastian one evening last week and got so wet from the rain that I did not have any single item of clothing that was dry when I got back! And that was end of June! But there was a group of "advanced age" swimmers literally braving the storm.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I walk my dog whenever he and I feel like it on a village beach a few km East of Estepona. There are usually loads of happy dogs enjoying leashless freedom for him to play with if he so desires.

Estepona beaches are usually places for dogs to besport themselves albeit not with our current temperatures so early mornings and late evenings are rendezvous times.
Doggy pickup bags of course obligatory.

Only once in thirteen plus years have I been asked to remove my dog- well, he had run off with some pate sandwiches. So I apologised, put him on the lead and drove into the campo where he could run reasonably free.

it really is no big deal. Franco died in 1975. People are, on the whole, more laid back now.
Perhaps they always were. Just repressed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

On the Costa de la Luz most places allow dogs on the beach between October and May. The winter climate is good too, great for long walks along the vast sandy beaches or cliff tops. Check out Conil de la Frontera or La Barrosa, it sounds ideal for you.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

mrypg9 said:


> I walk my dog whenever he and I feel like it on a village beach a few km East of Estepona.


So you are happy creating or continuing to contribute to a public health problem?

Would you smoke ( I suppose you don't Mary so use this as an example) on a beach were it is prohibited?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

The official list provided is pretty accurate, at least for Murcia region. There are smaller beaches around, which are off the beaten track but fishermen tend to turn up when you least expect them, and then they get grumpy about the odd dog sniffing around his tackle. Water temperature remains surprisingly high over New Year and you don't need a wet suit if you want to go in with the dog.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I admire all your restraint... 🤔🤔🤔😂😂😂


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tardigrade said:


> So you are happy creating or continuing to contribute to a public health problem?
> 
> Would you smoke ( I suppose you don't Mary so use this as an example) on a beach were it is prohibited?


Yes, I used to smoke, stopped thirty years ago. Never smoked near people who disliked the practice or had health problems.

Be careful when you bring ‘public health’ into any subject. I pick up and spray after my dog. The very many horse riders who also share the beach with us do neither.

I used to walk to the local beach but I’m past it now so I drive thus causing quite a few ‘public health’ problems. I eat and drink substances that cause or contribute to some of these ‘public health ‘ problems. 
The phrase ‘public health ‘ problem is vague to the point of being meaningless. My vaccinated castrated dog runs around on a sandy beach for twenty minutes or so. If he craps or pees I deal with it - he usually saves it for our garden. He does not leave faeces, used toilet paper and condoms, tins, bottles, broken glass, rotten food, fire ashes, discarded food wrappers and the other detritus left by humans. Neither does he leave fish hooks which are dangerous to dogs and humans.

There are very many activities which are a much more serious threat to human well being. They are too numerous to list and affect many more people than half a dozen dogs romping on a deserted beach.
Our local police guys drive down for a smoke and a coffee and enjoy watching them. Sometimes they join in kicking the ball to them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I should add that Choco and I don’t go to the beach that often in the hot midsummer months. Too hot after nine a.m. and too many people with all the junk they bring with them.
We don’t like it…..


----------



## DougandMarg (May 19, 2021)

tardigrade said:


> So you are happy creating or continuing to contribute to a public health problem?
> 
> Would you smoke ( I suppose you don't Mary so use this as an example) on a beach were it is prohibited?


How rude are you as long as the authorities say it's acceptable during certain times f the year who are you to criticize


----------



## Jesnat65 (May 29, 2021)

Hi Karen, there are so many great places to choose from and obviously the further south you come the milder the weather is likely to be at that time of the year. There are plenty of dog friendly beaches and as previous poster has said many beaches do allow dogs from autumn onwards.

One suggestion, we used to live in the town of Oliva in the Province of Valencia. Great lively all year round town. About 10 kms to the north is the town of Gandia which has miles of sandy beaches, a long promenade and a dog friendly beach at the end. Some cafes and bars stay open all year and it should be possible to rent a place short term. To the south of Oliva is Denia another lively town with beaches in-between. City of Valencia is a bus ride away if you manage to leave the dogs behind for a short day out. Lots of inland woods and hills nearby too.

Now we live a bit further south on the Costa Calida in Murcia. It’s a bit more restrictive for dogs on the beach but there are great national parks all along the coast down to Almeria. It’s a quieter part of the country in the winter but great places to explore. Recently I camped with my dog outside the lively town of Aguilas with dog friendly beaches right in front. A trip around the coast through the Cabo De Gata national park, where we also camped, down to say Malaga would make a great trip. Anyway just some personal ideas I hope are useful.


----------

